# [Weiterbildung] welche Hochsprache ist die richtige



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
bei uns in der Firma findet zur Zeit ein Umbruch statt, Kaufmännische und
Technische Abteilungen werden zusammen gefasst. Für mich, aus einer Technische
Abteilung wurde ein neuer mitarbeiter eingestellt Dr. XY der im nächsten Monat
mein Chef wird. Er hat mir schon verkündet das er sehr viel wert auf Weiter-
bildung legt. Ich möchte die Chance nutzen um eine Hochsprache zu erl-
lernen. Aber welche ist die richtige?

Einmal möchte ich diese Sprache für Anwendungen nutzen die neben einer
HMI Aufgaben lösen zu können die für WinCCflexibel nicht möglich sind, ge-
dacht für Programme die neben der HMI laufen oder vlt unter VisiWin von
Inosoft laufen. Da könnte ich mir VB vorstellen. 
Die nächste Anwendung die ich im Auge habe ist, Bausteine für spezielle
Anwendungen als SFB für die WinAC RTX zu programmieren, die mit den ODK
in C++ erstellt werden. 

Wer kann mir da einen Tip geben...?

Grus helmut


----------



## marlob (7 Februar 2011)

Ein paar Hinweise könntest du dir schon mal hier holen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30831

Ansonsten ist in unserem Bereich VB oder Delphi sicher keine schlechte Wahl.
C# ist auch noch interessant und ich wollte das noch mal besser lernen. Da habe ich nur Anfängerniveau.

Ich programmiere auch viel mit Python. Da kommt man schnell mit ordentlichem Code zu guten Ergebnissen.

Ich glaube es gibt mehr Programmiersprachen als SPS-Hersteller 
Du wirst also tausende von verschiedenen Gründen hören warum das eine besser oder schlechter als das andere ist.


----------



## Tommi (7 Februar 2011)

Moin Helmut,

ich kenne (kannte) nur Basic wirklich (1980-85)
und VAL2 (Unimation Industrieroboter) von 1980-1990

Ich habe aber einige fähige Kollegen, die auf Delphi schwören

...meine subjektive Empfehlung! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## vierlagig (7 Februar 2011)

delphi ist oldschool.

wenn du in der fensterumgebung tätig bist und bleibst konzentrier dich auch die .net umgebung, also vb.net (für anfänger und hobbyprogrammierer) und c# (für profis) [die in den runden klammern gegebenen einschätzungen entsprechen nicht meiner einstellung, aber sie begegnen einen immer wieder]


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2011)

Sachmal Helmut, was willst du lernen?

Also ich würde sagen, die entsprechenden Compiler sind nur ein Werkzeug.
Wichtig ist, Aufgaben in in Teile zu zerlegen, gut zu Strukturieren und dann codieren.
Ich würde dir Delphi empfehlen. 
Das hat drei Gründe:  
1. Du hast eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung mit allem was ein Programmierherz erfreut. 
2. Du musst und lernst strukturiert zu denken. 
3. Du kannst sowohl konventionell mit Unterprogrammen programmieren, aber auch objektorientiert.

Pascal ist eine sehr logische Sprache, die früher von Herrn Wirth zur Lehre erfunden wurde.

Wenn du in Delphi das Programmieren verstanden hast und du es kannst, ist der Umstieg auf eine anderer Sprache keine  echte Herausforderung.


Servus


bike


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> delphi ist oldschool.
> 
> wenn du in der fensterumgebung tätig bist und bleibst konzentrier dich auch die .net umgebung, also vb.net (für anfänger und hobbyprogrammierer) und c# (für profis) [die in den runden klammern gegebenen einschätzungen entsprechen nicht meiner einstellung, aber sie begegnen einen immer wieder]



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, denn die dot net Umgebungen sind von Hersteller zu Herstellet verschieden.
Und durchgesetzt hat es sich bis jetzt eigentlich auch nicht
Und von M$ muss es nicht, denn die schaffen nach meiner Meinung ja immer noch nicht ein vernünftiges OS zu programmieren.

bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Sachmal Helmut, was willst du lernen?



Das war ja eigentlich meine Frage 

So richtig weiß ich das ja auch noch nicht, aber von Gedanken her, eher
möchte ich unter .net Arbeiten. Wenn M$ auch vlt. bestimmt seine Nachteile
hat, glaube ich (als Laie) das es die größte Verbreitung hat. 

Der Weiterbildung selber soll kein Kaffee und Kuchen Seminar werden, sondern
Schon etwas langfristiger sein. Vielleicht hat da ja auch schon jemand erfahrungen
gesammelt.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2011)

Ich werf mal eine andere "Sprache" in den Ring: *SQL*
Oder besser gesagt das Thema Datenbanken.
Die Verzahnung von Anlagen mit Leittechnik wird immer enger und der Datenaustausch immer wichtiger. Von daher würd ich dir empfehlen VB oder VB.net in Verbindung mit Datenbanken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (7 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, denn die dot net Umgebungen sind von Hersteller zu Herstellet verschieden.
> Und durchgesetzt hat es sich bis jetzt eigentlich auch nicht
> Und von M$ muss es nicht, denn die schaffen nach meiner Meinung ja immer noch nicht ein vernünftiges OS zu programmieren.
> 
> bike



von welchen "herstellern" sprichst du?
das punkt netz rahmenwerk ist eines der mächtigsten tools wenn es um fenster programmierung geht (fenster CE bis fenster 7 - und das ist eines der vernünftigsten betriebssysteme, das MS je auf den markt geworfen hat)
und es hat sich nicht durchgesetzt? aha, das ist mir neu. nenne er mir beispiele für seine these und ich nenne ihm beispiele fürs gegenteil:

- das MES mit dem ich gerade arbeite ist mit .net erstellt
- alle anwendungen rundrum (datenakquise, -auswertung, linienabbildung etc.) sind mit .net erstellt (hausintern)
- finito2.0 (digitales schichtbuch) ist mit .net erstellt
- ...

und in die vor- und nachteile kann man sich dann auch mal hier einlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET


----------



## vierlagig (7 Februar 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich werf mal eine andere "Sprache" in den Ring: *SQL*



da ist eine spezialisierung notwendig. oracle ist sehr viel anders als mySql und das ist anders als MSSQL ... eine SELECT * FROM 

 WHERE [Spalte] = 'Wert' sollte zwar in den drei exemplarisch genannten relativ einfach zu bewerkstelligen sein, aber wenn es dann um trigger, sichten, bulkcopy, verbindungsserver und so weiter geht sollte man schon wissen, welche datenbank auf einen zu kommt...


----------



## Blockmove (8 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da ist eine spezialisierung notwendig. oracle ist sehr viel anders als mySql und das ist anders als MSSQL ... eine SELECT * FROM
> 
> WHERE [Spalte] = 'Wert' sollte zwar in den drei exemplarisch genannten relativ einfach zu bewerkstelligen sein, aber wenn es dann um trigger, sichten, bulkcopy, verbindungsserver und so weiter geht sollte man schon wissen, welche datenbank auf einen zu kommt...






Damit hast du zwar zweifelsohne recht.
Aber egal ob Marathon- oder Hürdenlauf man muss zuerst Laufen lernen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (8 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> von welchen "herstellern" sprichst du?
> das punkt netz rahmenwerk ist eines der mächtigsten tools wenn es um fenster programmierung geht (fenster CE bis fenster 7 - und das ist eines der vernünftigsten betriebssysteme, das MS je auf den markt geworfen hat)
> und es hat sich nicht durchgesetzt? aha, das ist mir neu. nenne er mir beispiele für seine these und ich nenne ihm beispiele fürs gegenteil:
> 
> ...



Das mag sein, doch das wurde früher auch über die anderen Tools vom M$ gesagt.
Es gab auch einmal einen um Java eine Hype, der signalisierte, ohne Java wird es nie wieder Programme geben.  
Und wenn ich sehe, dass Siemens mit QT entwickelt, dann kann man auch darüber nachdenken. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Damit hast du zwar zweifelsohne recht.
> Aber egal ob Marathon- oder Hürdenlauf man muss zuerst Laufen lernen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter




Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.


Programmieren ist eben Geschmackssache, zum Glück ist der Geschmack verschieden.


bike


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2011)

Ich programmiere viel in Delphi, wenn es denn sein muß, würde dir aber auch VB.Net und c# raten, da ich denke, dass diese Sprachen wesentlich weiter verbreitet sind. Mit stieß irgendwann der ständige Firmenwechselkram von Borland auf, die Preispolitik war ebenfalls unter aller S... Ich nutze es nur noch, weil ich ein bezahltes Delphi 7 und einige Erfahrung damit habe, ansonsten wird in C# programmiert.


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (8 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... gedacht für Programme die neben der HMI laufen oder vlt unter VisiWin von Inosoft laufen. Da könnte ich mir VB vorstellen.


Mit dem Thema befasse ich mich auch gerade 

Projekte der Professional Version von Visiwin können sowohl mit VB.net als auch C# angelegt werden. 


Verständliche und bezahlbare Fachbücher für den Einstig in Visual C# und VB.net findest Du z.B. hier (gibt es natürlich auch im Buchhandel):
http://www.galileo-press.de/ 


Eine .net IDE als Alternative zum Visual Studio (oder VS Express) wäre SharpDevelop (Open Source).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2011)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Mit dem Thema befasse ich mich auch gerade
> 
> Projekte der Professional Version von Visiwin können sowohl mit VB.net als auch C# angelegt werden.
> 
> ...


 
ach ja Visual Studio ist schon vorhanden, wie auch VisiWin Professional.
Deshalb geht die tendenz zu .net.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2011)

Ich habe hier mal einen Auszug von einen VB Lehrgang bei der ILS
mit Monatsangaben. Was ist davon zu halten?



```
[FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=3][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=3][LIST=1]
[*][LEFT][SIZE=2]Lehrgangsinformation
Einführung, Installation, Entwicklungsumgebung
[/SIZE][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][SIZE=2]Projekte, Layouteigenschaften,
strukturierte Programmierung
[/SIZE][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][SIZE=2]Variablen benutzen, Syntaxfehler, Struktogramme,
Steuerstrukturen
[/SIZE][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][SIZE=2]Arrays, Prozeduren, Module
[/SIZE][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Enumeration, Struktur und Klasse

[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][LEFT][SIZE=2]Ausnahmebehandlung, MessageBox,[/SIZE][/LEFT]
[SIZE=2]Stringverarbeitung
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Objektorientierung: Ereignisse, Klassen,
Schnittstellen
[/SIZE]
[/LEFT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Benutzeroberfläche und Dateisystem

[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Formulare, [/SIZE][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Grafikprogrammierung 1,
[FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular]Listings und Beispiele
[/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Grafikprogrammierung 2

[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Windows–Steuerelemente erstellen,
[FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular]Datenbanken 1: SQL Server Express, SQL-Befehle
[/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Datenbanken 2: ADO .NET

[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Serialisierung und XML, [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][SIZE=2][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular]Die Zwischenablage, Ziehen
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular]und Ablegen

[/LEFT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2]Bäume darstellen: TreeView und XML

[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2][LEFT]DataGridView; Ereignisse in mehreren Formularen
verwenden
[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[*][LEFT][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][FONT=AGaramond-Regular][SIZE=2][LEFT]Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) -Programmierung[/LEFT]
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/LEFT]
[/LIST][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
na ... da hast du ja jetzt etwas vor ...

Die Frage, die du dir m.E. als Allererstes stellen mußt ist die nach dem "was will ich damit erreichen / bezwecken ?".

Ganz grundsätzlich halte ich das Wissen um OOP (Objekt-orientierte-Programierung) für ein gutes Add-On. Ich persönlich habe es ja für mich auch so durchgezogen und würde behaupten, dass ich da zumindestens ein bißchen mitreden kann.
Ich habe mich für Basic (also VB) entschieden, da das von der Sprach-Syntax meinen Vorkenntnissen (Basic , Pascal) am nächsten kam. Es gibt nach meinen bisherigen Erkenntnissen NICHTS, dass man unter VB.NET nicht genauso schön, übersichtlich und strukturiert erstellen kann, wie unter C-Sharp. Ich muss dir allerdings auch sagen, dass alleine das Erlernen der "nicht prozeduralen programmierens" nicht ohne ist. Ich persönlich habe, um den aktuellen Stand zu erreichen, so nebenher ein ganzes Jahr gebraucht. das liegt aber weniger am Verständnis der Materie sondern mehr an der in dieser Branche mehr als mangelhaften Dokumentation und schlechten und zum Teil nicht funktionsfähigen Quellen (dir Foren in dem Segment sind nicht so gut wie dieses). So gesehen macht dann ein Lehrgang schon Sinn - wie weit du da kommst liegt dann allein an dir und dem von dir aufgebrachten Engagement.

Ich wünsche dir dabei viel Erfolg. Egal, wie weit du kommst - es beeinflußt auf jeden Fall auch deine SPS-Programme (somit also bestimmt ein Gewinn).
Du solltest aber meinen Eingangsatz bei Allem nicht aus dem Gedächtnis verlieren ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Frage, die du dir m.E. als Allererstes stellen mußt ist die nach dem "was will ich damit erreichen / bezwecken ?".


 
ja ich bin manchmal ziemlich rücksichtslos zu mir selber 

Ob ich das überhaubt durchstehen werde, kann ich nicht sagen, aber
ein Versuch ist es alle mal wert.




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Frage, die du dir m.E. als Allererstes stellen mußt ist die nach dem "was will ich damit erreichen / bezwecken ?".


 
was ich erreichen oder bezwecken möchte habe ich ja schon geschrieben,
ich sehe den Wandel im unseren Hause und was fehlt oder fehlen wird.

Natürlich möchte ich mich auch weiterentwickeln, ein Step 7 Kurs oder
ähnliches wird mich nicht wirklich weiterbringen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ob ich das überhaubt durchstehen werde, kann ich nicht sagen, aber
> ein Versuch ist es alle mal wert.


 
Falscher Ansatz ... wenn du es schaffen willst dann schaffst du es auch ... und, wie schon geschrieben, es wird dir nicht schaden ...

Allerdings : "nur mal gucken" ergibt auch nur ganau das ...


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, denn die dot net Umgebungen sind von Hersteller zu Herstellet verschieden.
> Und durchgesetzt hat es sich bis jetzt eigentlich auch nicht
> Und von M$ muss es nicht, denn die schaffen nach meiner Meinung ja immer noch nicht ein vernünftiges OS zu programmieren.
> 
> bike


Wenn du M$ nicht magst kannst du ja Mono anstatt dotnet benutzen


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2011)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Verständliche und bezahlbare Fachbücher für den Einstig in Visual C# und VB.net findest Du z.B. hier (gibt es natürlich auch im Buchhandel):
> http://www.galileo-press.de/
> ...


Hat diese Bücher jemand und taugen die wirklich etwas


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich programmiere viel in Delphi, wenn es denn sein muß, würde dir aber auch VB.Net und c# raten, da ich denke, dass diese Sprachen wesentlich weiter verbreitet sind. ...


Wenn man dotnet benutzen will, sollte es ja eigentlich egal sein welche der dotnet Sprachen man lernt
http://www.it-visions.de/dotnet/produkte/sprachen.aspx

@VL
du programmierst doch so einiges mit C#
Hast du einen Lehrgang besucht oder kannst gute Tutorials, Bücher empfehlen?


----------



## vierlagig (8 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> @VL
> du programmierst doch so einiges mit C#
> Hast du einen Lehrgang besucht oder kannst gute Tutorials, Bücher empfehlen?



ich habe, wie bei step7 auch, keinen lehrgang besucht.
mit kleinen projekten angefangen und immer größer geworden.

ich kann für anfänger das "Codebook C#" empfehlen, einige, gute beispiele die leicht verständlich dargestellt sind ...
ansonsten: eine internetverbindung ist nicht verkehrt ;o) ... und natürlich auch der antrieb ein wenig rumzuprobieren kann nicht schaden ...

also: wenn man, so wie ich, keinen kurs bezahlt bekommt, dann kann man das auch nebenher erlernen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Hat diese Bücher jemand und taugen die wirklich etwas



Hallo,

pauschal zu sagen, von einem bestimmten Verlag gibt es nur gute
oder weniger gute Bücher ist m. E. nicht machbar. Die inhaltliche 
Qualität hängt ja sehr von den jeweiligen Autoren ab.

Hilfreich sind meist die Rezensionen in Amazon. Sie bieten zwar nicht
eine 100%-Antwort, aber die Richtung kann man schon erkennen.


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> ansonsten: eine internetverbindung ist nicht verkehrt ;o) ...


Habe ich
C# Foren gibts ja mehrere. Gibts da eins was dasselbe Niveau wie dieses Forum für SPS hat?


vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> ich kann für anfänger das "Codebook C#" empfehlen
> ...


Das Buch scheint interessant zu sein, aber mit ca. 90 Euronen auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## marlob (8 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> pauschal zu sagen, von einem bestimmten Verlag gibt es nur gute
> oder weniger gute Bücher ist m. E. nicht machbar. Die inhaltliche
> ...


und von der Zielgruppe



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Hilfreich sind meist die Rezensionen in Amazon. Sie bieten zwar nicht
> eine 100%-Antwort, aber die Richtung kann man schon erkennen.


Naja, ich lese mir die auch immer durch, habe aber oft den Eindruck das die von den Autoren bzw. Bekannten davon selbst verfasst sind


----------



## vierlagig (8 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Habe ich
> C# Foren gibts ja mehrere. Gibts da eins was dasselbe Niveau wie dieses Forum für SPS hat?



ganz klare antwort: nein!
aber die msdn plattform ist ganz gut. da sind zum einen die meisten objekte übersichtlich erklärt und es gibt ein forum, bei dem man allerdings als anfänger teilweise schnell abgebügelt wird.
also erst msdn gucken und dann einfach mal in google eingeben, was man sucht - dann durch die ganzen foren klicken, meistens findet man, was man sucht.



marlob schrieb:


> Das Buch scheint interessant zu sein, aber mit ca. 90 Euronen auch nicht gerade billig.



ich habe noch 978-3827320506 bekommen (letztes jahr, weil ich mir nach dem 2003er codebook auch mal wieder ein neues gönnen wollte) ... kam 56 taler ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> und von der Zielgruppe



Hhmm, welche Zielgruppen haben den weniger Ansprüche 
an die inhaltliche Qualität 

OK, oft ist es wirklich schwierig ein Fachbuch zu bekommen,
dass einen weder langweilt noch überfordert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2011)

... das oben genannte C#-Codebook ist auch die "Bibel" meines Mitarbeiters - der schwört darauf. Ich muß gestehen, dass ich mich da wegen der einen oder anderen Information (auch als VB-Programmierer) schon bedient habe. Insgesamt ist es aber auch ziemlich "trocken". OIch verleiche so etwas immer gerne mit dem "guten alten" Turbo Pascal. Das Handbuch dieser Programmiersprache hat bisher  hinsichtlich der Qualität keine wieder erreicht.

Wegen der Information aus dem Internet stimme ich 4L voll und ganz zu - die Foren sind meißt überkandidelt und man liest dort sehr selten brauchbare Beiträge. MSDN ist eine Alternative - man muß damit allerdings auch erstmal umzugehen lernen. Oft bringt eine eine wie auch immer gestaltete Suchanfrage nicht an das gesuchte Ziel oder nur durch Zufall. Hat man es dann aber gefunden dann sind die Info's immer gut und brauchbar.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (8 Februar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> . Insgesamt ist es aber auch ziemlich "trocken".



was erwartest du? einen lockeren erzählstil? witzige beispiele? -> c# für dummies

aber der mehrwert einer technischen(!) dokumentation beginnt zu greifen, wenn man die begrifflichkeiten verinnerlicht hat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche so etwas immer gerne mit dem "guten alten" Turbo Pascal. Das Handbuch dieser Programmiersprache hat bisher hinsichtlich der Qualität keiner wieder erreicht.


 
Trocken heißt "schwer zu lesen" im Gegensatz zu : "gut verständlich ... "


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> einen lockeren erzählstil?


 
das muß der Qualität eines Lehrbuches nicht im Wege stehn



vierlagig schrieb:


> witzige beispiele?


 
ein gespielter Witz ist immer gut, SPS-Programmierung ist ja auch
trocken, trotzdem haben wir den "Fun zum Feierabend" im Stammtisch
und das ist mit Abstand das belieteste Thema.



vierlagig schrieb:


> c# für dummies


 
das muß nicht dabei rauskommen, mann kann ein trockenes Thema mit
Leichtigkeit und Humor auch vermitteln.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Februar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Trocken heißt "schwer zu lesen" im Gegensatz zu : "gut verständlich ... "



ich hab jetzt nur die englische version des turbo pascal handbuchs gefunden ... aber jetzt frag ich mich umso mehr, was du meinst ... schwer zu lesen ist beides für einen technisch unversierten, aber für den interessenten finde ich beides (turbo pascal handbuch und codebook c#) auf dem selben level der erklärungen... nur dass das codebook weniger auf die umgebung eingeht und problemfälle anhand von beispielen erklärt...


----------



## Dos6.22 (8 Februar 2011)

"C# von Kopf bis Fuß" http://www.oreilly.de/catalog/hfcsharpger/finde ich ein gutes Buch. Habe es aber auf Englisch, daher kann ich weniger sagen, wie es auf deutsch taugt.
Das Buch ist überhaupt nicht trocken. Hat witzige Ideen den Stoff zu vermitteln.
Konnte vorher mit Objektorientierter Programmierung nichts anfangen.
Das Buch hat das geändert.
Es taugt aber weniger als Nachschlagewerk. Dafür ist das schon genannte openbook von Galilieo besser geeignet. Und kostet ja auch nichts.
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/visual_csharp_2010/

Ich persölich finde C# eine sehr schöne Programmiersprache. Man kann sehr viel machen und ohne grosse Umwege.
Kenne auch vom Studium noch C/C++ was von der Syntax ähnlich ist. Viele Dinge die in C++ nerven wurden aber weggelassen.

Wenn man C# kann, kommt man auch gut mit VB zurecht. Habe das letztens das erstemal etwas für eine Excel Tabelle Programmiert.

Und wenn man Visual Studio für eine Sprache kennt, kommt man auch mit den anderen gut zurecht. VisualStudio hat ja alle wichtigen dabei.

Wie schon von anderen geschrieben, die OnlineHilfe von Visual Studio ist sehr gut und zur not Hilfe es einfach nach dem Problem zu googlen.
Konnte da immer was finden.


----------



## elmoklemme (8 Februar 2011)

Hier ist auch noch ein recht übersichtliches Tutorial zu C#

http://www.guidetocsharp.de/Default.aspx


----------



## IBFS (8 Februar 2011)

..ein bischen traure ich meinem Delphi 6 noch hinterher.
Muss es wieder mal herauskramen. Aktuell ist wohl zur
Zeit die Version 'DelphiX'. Kennst die jemand?  

Frank


----------



## bike (8 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..ein bischen traure ich meinem Delphi 6 noch hinterher.
> Muss es wieder mal herauskramen. Aktuell ist wohl zur
> Zeit die Version 'DelphiX'. Kennst die jemand?
> 
> Frank



Zur Zeit habe ich Delphi 2010.

Doch zurück zur Ausgangsfrage.
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Objektsprachen bestimmt gut, doch zum lernen?

Der Zwang klar zu planen und zu strukturieren ist bei C#, aber auch bei VB und anderen dot net  nicht so zwingend. 
Ob das die richtige Grundlage ist weiß ich nicht und kann und will es auch nicht beurteilen.

bike


----------



## simon86 (8 Februar 2011)

Ich studiere zur Zeit Elektrotechnik an einer Hochschule. Ein grosser Schwerpunkt dabei ist ganz klar das Programmieren. Wir haben die ersten zwei Semester mit Java begonnen (Sponsor der Hochschule ). Ich denke es ist sicherlich gut, wenn man mal die Grundsätze der Objektorientierung kennen lernt. Das Buch, das wir verwedet haben, heisst JAVA BLUE J und ist für Beginner sicherlich gut geeignet.

Im weiteren haben wir dann auf C# umgestellt. Die Umstellung ist meiner Meinung nacht nicht mehr sehr schwierig. Die Programmierunggebung verfügt über eine recht gute Hilfefunktion.

Folgende Bücher kann ich dir empfehlen:
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/csharp/
c# in a nutshell

MSDN:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.aspx


----------



## bike (8 Februar 2011)

simon86 schrieb:


> Wir haben die ersten zwei Semester mit Java begonnen (Sponsor der Hochschule ). Ich denke es ist sicherlich gut, wenn man mal die Grundsätze der Objektorientierung kennen lernt. Das Buch, das wir verwedet haben, heisst JAVA BLUE J und ist für Beginner sicherlich gut geeignet.


da gibt es doch DIE Java Fibel "JAVA ist nicht nur eine Insel" 

bike


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2011)

*Welche Hochsprache ???*

Hallo,



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> ..ein bischen traure ich meinem Delphi 6 noch hinterher.
> Muss es wieder mal herauskramen. Aktuell ist wohl zur
> Zeit die Version 'DelphiX'. Kennst die jemand?



Ja, aber die heisst eigentlich Delphi XE. Das ist der Nachfolger von Delphi 2010, da hat man sich entschlossen, die Jahreszahlen wegzulassen und neue Bezeichnungen zu erfinden. Zwischen Delphi 2010 und XE hat es keinen gewaltigen Sprung gegeben, darum habe ich in diesem Falle auf ein Upgrade verzichtet. Dieses Upgrade war wohl nur erschienen, um die Abonnenten mit einem Upgrade-Vertrag nicht zu enttäuschen.

Allerdings liegen zwischen Deinem Delphi 6 und der XE natürlich Welten, da lohnt es sich wirklich, über eine Neuanschaffung nachzudenken. In den geschätzten 10 Jahren zwischen D6 und D XE hat es da wirklich viele interessante Verbesserungen und Neuerungen gegeben. Und bald wird es dann auch die lang erwartete (und schon seit Jahren angekündigte) Version für 64 Bit Compiler und auch Mac OS geben. Dann steht bei mir natütlich auch wieder ein Upgrade an ...

Ich schätze an Delphi die einfache Syntax und vor allen Dingen, das der Compiler mir Fehler um die Ohren haut, die ein C++ Compiler ohne Kommentar frisst und als Speicherlecks hinterlässt. 

Und natürlich auch die effektive, aber einfache Anbindung an Datenbanken. Ein paar Mausklicks, und ich habe die Tabellen einer Datenbank auf dem Delphi Radar, egal ob Oracle, IBM DB2, MySQL oder MS SQL Server. Und egal ob local oder remote.

Im Moment vergnüge ich mich mit VS 2010 C#, da scheitert die Anbindung an einen MS SQL Server 2005. 

Die Fehlermeldung lautet : "Die Datei oder Assembly konnte nicht gefunden werden : Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.sfc .

Meine bisherigen Recherchen sagen mir, das dieses Problem entsteht, weil ich einen SQL 2005 Server und gleichzeitig einen SQL 2008R2 Server gleichzeitig installiert habe. Und Microsoft da irgendwie vergessen hat, eine Abwärtskompatibilität einzubauen. Aber eine Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Aber wenn jemand von Euch einen Tip dazu, ich wäre dankbar. Und natürlich habe ich Tante Google bemüht, aber nur die Ursache und keine Lösung gefunden.  

Unter Delphi 2010 habe ich dieses Problem nicht, ein paar Mausklicks und die Verbindung zur DB steht, wahrscheinlich weil da keine Abhängigkeit zu den .NET Assemblies besteht. Ich persönlich sehe Dinge wie .NET, Cloud Computing und Konsorten sehr kritisch, weil Microsoft auf diese Weise Abhängigkeiten zu seinen Produkten schafft. Und wer bitte möchte gerne seine Buchhaltung oder vertrauliche Daten zB. per Cloud Computing auf einen unbekannten Server zu stellen ?

Von Delphi gibt es seit Montag auch eine Starter Edition für 199,- Euro, die Einschränkungen gegenüber der Vollversion aufweist, aber für Einsteiger ganz gut geeignet ist. 
Und dann gibt es eine Starter Edition für 149,- Euro als Upgrade. Zum Upgrade ist man auch dann berechtigt, wenn man einen Editor wie Notepad auf dem PC installiert hat 

Aber zurück zur Frage vom Helmut :

@Helmut : Wie schon ein Kollege hier zutreffend bemerkt hat, suche zuerst die Aufgabe und dann erst das passende Werkzeug. Jede Hochsprache hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Und ist für manche Aufgabenstellung dann mehr oder weniger gut geeignet. Wenn Du Dich einmal mit der Wahl einer Hochsprache festgelegt hast, kannst Du eventuell Aufgaben bekommen, die Du damit nur ineffizient lösen kannst. Man dröselt das Wollknäuel von aussen auf, nicht vom Inneren.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Aber zurück zur Frage vom Helmut :
> 
> @Helmut : Wie schon ein Kollege hier zutreffend bemerkt hat, suche zuerst die Aufgabe und dann erst das passende Werkzeug. Jede Hochsprache hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Und ist für manche Aufgabenstellung dann mehr oder weniger gut geeignet. Wenn Du Dich einmal mit der Wahl einer Hochsprache festgelegt hast, kannst Du eventuell Aufgaben bekommen, die Du damit nur ineffizient lösen kannst. Man dröselt das Wollknäuel von aussen auf, nicht vom Inneren.



Hallo QM,
die aufgaben wurden ja schon in der eingangspost genannt, primär einen weg
von WinCCflexibel weg zu gehen. Unsere HMI Anwendungen werden immer aufwendiger
und jetzt kann das flexibel nicht erfüllen. Eine einfache Listbox mit mehreren 
Spalten ist nur mit großen Aufwand und Scriptfähigen Panels möglich. 
Ein Schritt wäre jetzt richtung WinCC zu gehen, aber das scheint mir manchmal
Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. Außerdem wird ja alles unter TIA vereint und laut
Promoter im Grunde erst mal alles beim alten gelassen, also keine Entwicklung,
außer bunter. 
Wir haben bei uns schon einmal test's mit VisiWin gemacht das unter VS läuft
In unseren Augen ist um einiges Leistungsfähiger als WinCC aber kann auch
kleine Panels unter CE oder Linux bedienen. 
Eigentlich steht da die Zielsprache schon fest VB, weil die Kollegen damit
Arbeiten und da natürlich jetzt keine zweite eingeführt werden soll. 

Eine andere Anwendung ist bei uns, das wir für bestimmte Aufgaben bei uns
die Soft SPS RTX, für zeitkritische Anwendungen nutzen. Die dafür verwendeten
Bausteine wären aber besser in einer Hochsprache entwickelt, dafür haben wir
das SDK für WinAC RTX  im Auge, wo die Bausteine in C++ entwickelt werden. 
Aber besteht auch die Möglichkeit oder auch das Ziel, dieses in VB zu machen 
und nur die Schnittstelle in C++.

Mit einer Aufgabe schlage ich mich gerade rum, wo ich etwas mit flexibel scripten
zu lösen, also sind die Anforderungen schon lange da.


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2011)

*Jede Aufgabe kann an mit dem richtigen Werkzeug meistern*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> die aufgaben wurden ja schon in der eingangspost genannt, primär einen weg von WinCCflexibel weg zu gehen. Unsere HMI Anwendungen werden immer aufwendiger und jetzt kann das flexibel nicht erfüllen. Eine einfache Listbox mit mehreren Spalten ist nur mit großen Aufwand und Scriptfähigen Panels möglich.
> Ein Schritt wäre jetzt richtung WinCC zu gehen, aber das scheint mir manchmal
> Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.



Das kann ich in jeder Beziehung voll und ganz unterschreiben, einfach ein *ACK* von mir dazu. Das WinCC habe ich vor langer Zeit (~1996) kennengelernt und damit viele Anwendungen erstellt. Aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, es geht besser ...

Das WinCC Problem ist die Script Sprache, die dann bei höheren Anforderungen ganz gewaltig einknickt. Ein Speicher für 10 Scripte, der danach alle viere von sich streckt und die nicht abgearbeiteten Scripte kommentarlos verschluckt ..

Ganz aufgeregt habe ich dann anno dunnemals die erste Version von WinCC Flex getestet. War nicht wirklich überzeugend, aber man hatte immer genug Zeit zum Kaffe kochen.

Und bitte nicht mißverstehen, beide Systeme haben Ihre Berechtigung für bestimmte Aufgaben, aber eigentlich erfüllen diese Systeme (genauso wie auch Intouch und andere) nur den Zweck der einfachen Anbindung der Datenpunkte an eine SPS. In allen anderen Dingen bei der Visu ist man erheblich eingeschränkt, da bieten Hochsprachen wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Gestaltung. Wenn man bei WinCC Kurvenarchive, Datenbankanbindung, Tag Logging, Server-Client oder ähnliches braucht, dann darf man erst mal tief in die Tasche greifen, um die notwendigen Lizenzen zu kaufen. 

Bei der Verwendung von Hochsprachen wie Delphi, C++ oder C# als Visualisierung hat der Programmierer alle Freiheiten, diese Restriktionen zu umgehen und für die Datenanbindung an die SPS gibt es heutzutage genügend Helferlein. Also zum Beispiel ein OPC-Server oder auch der AG-Link von Deltalogic. Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mich schon vor einigen Jahren entschieden, die WinCC Produkte nur auf besonderen Kundenwunsch zu verwenden. Die WinCC Produkte sind eben nur Interpreter und keine Compiler. Mit eben den entsprechenden Nachteilen eines Interpreters.

Insofern biete ich aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus bevorzugt Visualisierungen in einer Hochsprache an. Und bin dann auch meist im Angebot für meine Komplettlösung günstiger, als alleine die Lizenzen für WinCC kosten.  

Ich muss jetzt allerdings noch gestehen, es waren bisher immer Individuallösungen für den Kunden. Bei einer Lösung für Serienmaschinen des Kunden könnte die Kosten/Nutzenrechnung für den Kunden noch wesentlich günstiger aussehen. 

Und man muss auch mal richtig quer denken und die eingefahrenen Spuren verlassen. Für viele Sachen aus WinCC wie z.B. Meldearchiv habe ich mir daher schon Objekte in anderen Hochsprachen programmiert, die ich einfach in meine App aus dem Archiv hole und dort einbinde.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> C# Foren gibts ja mehrere. Gibts da eins was dasselbe Niveau wie dieses Forum für SPS hat?



Ich kann da nur mycsharp.de empfehlen, bekommst du echt flott kompetente antworten!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Februar 2011)

@Helmut

Also wenns um die Wahl zwischen C# und Vb.net geht, würde Ich dir auf jeden fall C# empfehlen, da du im Internet sehr viel mehr Beispielcode als zu Vb.net finden wirst. Ich bin auch von Vb6 auf C# umgestiegen, und hab das nie bereut.

Ansonten würde Ich dir auf jeden Fall zu einer Sprache mit automatischer GarbageCollection tendieren (wie C#, oder Java). Das vereinfacht halt schon vieles und Speicherlecks sind seltener. (wobei das natürlich am Programmierer liegt).

Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall C# empfehlen, mit VS2010 ist die Programmierumgebung auf jeden Fall auch noch super. Propier auf jeden Fall auch mal noch den ReSharper dazu, der Hilft mit noch besserer Syntax vervollständigung und Codeformatierung!


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Februar 2011)

... da muß ich dem QM voll und ganz zustimmen - auch wenn ich da vor einiger Zeit (ca. 2 - 3 Jahre zurück) mal eine andere Meinung dazu hatte ...

Der Vorteil bei diesen Entwicklungssystemen ist tatsächlich und insbesondere bei wiederkehrenden Aufgabenstellungen zu sehen.
Hast du etwas fertig und vernünftig ausgeführt so machst du dir daraus eine Klassenbibliothek. Dann kannst du das "Tool" immer wieder genau so verwenden ohne weitere Arbeit damit. Die Sache mit dem Workflow dieser Systeme hatte ich ja auch schon mal erwähnt (man ist im Erstellen des grafischen Frontend um Einiges schneller - und flexibler).

Der Nachteil ist, dass man bis zum ersten fertigen Programm (vor Allem wenn man es quasi nebenbei macht) sehr viel Zeit aufwenden muß. Einmal des Lernens wegen und zum Anderen weil sich gerade am Anfang der Programmierstil signifikant ändert (das ist hier noch schlimmer, wie beim SPS programmieren).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (9 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und man muss auch mal richtig quer denken und die eingefahrenen Spuren verlassen.



Also dazu *ACK*

Daher würde ich mir Richtung VB genau überdenken und prüfen ob eine andere portable und OS unabhängige Entwicklung und -sumgebung da nicht die bessere Lösung ist. Auch wenn schon VB im Einsatz ist, da dieser Einsatz nicht direkt an der Maschine ist.  

Die OEM von Siemens wurde bis zur 840sl mit VB gemacht, jetzt mit QT.
Der Hintergrund war, dass es bei Umstellung von M$ es zu sehr viel Ausbesserungsarbeiten der Quellen kam.


bike


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Daher würde ich mir Richtung VB genau überdenken und prüfen ob eine andere portable und OS unabhängige Entwicklung und -sumgebung da nicht die bessere Lösung ist.



c# und mono, wie marlob schon vorgeschlagen hat ...


----------



## bike (9 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> c# und mono, wie marlob schon vorgeschlagen hat ...


Ich habe nur auch dies gelesen



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Eigentlich steht da die Zielsprache schon fest VB, weil die Kollegen damit
> Arbeiten und da natürlich jetzt keine zweite eingeführt werden soll.



Daher noch einmal der explizite Hinweis auch einmal Querzudenken.

bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Februar 2011)

Naja ... wenn man unter .Net Programme erstellen möchte dann ist es aus meiner Sicht vollkommen egal ob man die C# oder die VB-Syntax bevorzugt. 
Ich persönlich kann zwar c#-Scripte lesen - die Darstellung geht mir aber oft auf die Nerven. Da finde ich VB einfach schöner. Ich denke da z.B. an so etwas wie Schleifen oder IF-Then-Else-Abfragen - von (Variablen-)Deklarationen mal ganz zu schweigen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache ...

Was die Sache mit den Beispielen angeht würde ich dazu ein Jein abgeben. Es gibt zu Allem, was ich bisher brauchte immer auch VB-Beispiele. Für mich war es oft eher das Problem zu dem Beispiel oder der Erklärung zu kommen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MW (9 Februar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... wenn man unter .Net Programme erstellen möchte dann ist es aus meiner Sicht vollkommen egal ob man die C# oder die VB-Syntax bevorzugt.
> Ich persönlich kann zwar c#-Scripte lesen - die Darstellung geht mir aber oft auf die Nerven. Da finde ich VB einfach schöner. Ich denke da z.B. an so etwas wie Schleifen oder IF-Then-Else-Abfragen - von (Variablen-)Deklarationen mal ganz zu schweigen. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache ...
> 
> Was die Sache mit den Beispielen angeht würde ich dazu ein Jein abgeben. Es gibt zu Allem, was ich bisher brauchte immer auch VB-Beispiele. Für mich war es oft eher das Problem zu dem Beispiel oder der Erklärung zu kommen.



*ACK*

Da muss ich mal zustimmen. Ich komme mit VB Code schneller klar als mit C#. Persönlich würde ich sagen, dass VB, für Einsteiger in die Hochsprachenprogrammierung, besser geeignet ist als C#.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Februar 2011)

MW schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Da muss ich mal zustimmen. Ich komme mit VB Code schneller klar als mit C#. Persönlich würde ich sagen, dass VB, für Einsteiger in die Hochsprachenprogrammierung, besser geeignet ist als C#.



Das mag schon sein, natürlich findet man auch zu allem in Vb.net ein Beispiel, aber in csharp findet man einfach mehr... Sieh mal auf codeproject wieviel Artikel es zu csharp gibt...

Aber ja, man kann ja auch csharp dlls in vb.net und umgekehrt verwenden, also kein Problem.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2011)

Die Endscheidung ist für mich gefallen, ich werde VB wählen, da wir schon
damit Arbeiten und ich auch schon ein wenig damit gearbeitet habe. 
Gleichzeitig hat sich ein Kollege gemeldet das er mitmachen möchte. Heute
Vormittag habe ich das meinen zukünftigen Vorgesetzten vorgelegt, mal
abwarten was jetzt passiert. 

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken, für die Konstruktieven Beiträge,
das hat bei der Endscheidungsfindung wirklich geholfen.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

bei vb muß man viel zuviel schreiben ... ich finde geschweifte klammern lesbarer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bei vb muß man viel zuviel schreiben ... ich finde geschweifte klammern lesbarer



#define macht_nichts 
{ich hatte mal einen Schreibmaschinenkurs}


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> #define macht_nichts
> {ich hatte mal einen Schreibmaschinenkurs}



ich mach es noch mit vier fingern 

den c#-progger erkennt man an der abgenutzten 7 und 0


----------



## winnman (9 Februar 2011)

Sorry an alle Hochsprachen Verfechter,

denkt mal an die Techniker und Instandhalter, die dann mit eurem in der Hochsprache erstellten Programm kleine Änderungen und Anpassungen machen sollen.

Ich komme aus diesem Bereich. Gelernter Starkstrommonteur, . . .
Ich glaube ich bin nicht unintelligent, kann auch das eine oder andere Programm in der entsprechenden Hochsprache entschlüsseln aber meines erachtens lässt sich alles in den Grundorinzipien lösen, manchmal zwar etwas aufwendiger aber es geht.
Wenn das alles noch halbwegs kommentiert ist, dann läuft das.
Meine Mannen können mit einem FUP-Ausdruck die Funktion meist gut nachvollziehen, wenn ich denen einen AWL Ausdruck , dann kommen grosse Augen und ein langes Gesicht , bei VB, . . . Ausdruck dann werde ich wohl gekillt.
Meine Meinung: besser ein bisschen mehr Zeit ins Prog investieren und nicht alles muss unbedingt mit Hochsprache gelöst werden. (einzelne Bereiche klammere ich da mal aus: spezielle Übertragungen, ein FB der entsprechende Schnittstellen  und Kommentare Hat der irgendwas spezielles berechnet, . . .

Das  Verhalten der Anlage sollte aber von allen einfachen elektrikern, . . . aus der Dokumentation nachvollziehbar sein und dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch entsprechendes einfaches Programmieren.

Weiterbildung schadet natürlich nicht, mann kann aber auch die Vorgesetzten auf dieses Problem aufmerksam machen und wenn dieser nicht absolut beratungsresistent ist wird er das auch einsehen.
Bei nicht einsehen gibts die Betonmauermethode: richtig anrennenlassen, Produnktionsausfall verurschen. (Vorher natürlich entsprechende Schriftliche Hinweise die aufgehoben werden, ist zwar nciht die schöne Methode, funktioniert aber.)


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Sorry an alle Hochsprachen Verfechter,
> 
> denkt mal an die Techniker und Instandhalter, die dann mit eurem in der Hochsprache erstellten Programm kleine Änderungen und Anpassungen machen sollen.
> 
> ...



höh? hallo?
hast du mit FUP schonmal eine anwendung erstellt, die daten aus anlagen abgreift, in einer datenbank zur auswertung zur verfügung stellt, aus den daten ein pdf erstellt, das morgens, 7:30 auf dem lokalen drucker des werksleiters liegt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2011)

Sorry an alle Instandhalter,
die Technik und auch die anforderungen eurer Betriebe, sind oft so gross 
geworden, das sie sich nicht immer mit einen kleinen FUP Symbol lösen
lassen, da muss dann ein anderes Werkzeug her. Aber wenn es gut gemacht 
ist, muß ein Instandhalter nicht unbedingt bis ins letzte Bit reinschauen. 
Schau dir mal die Regelbausteine von Siemens an zb den FB41, wenn jetzt
deine Regelung mal nicht rund läuft, öffnest du dann diesen Geschützten
Baustein, der in sich gut funktioniert und suchst du nach den Fehler?

Damit ich es sauber Programmiere, versuche ich mich weiter zu bilden
vorher liefer ich keine Maschine an euch aus....versprochen


----------



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Das  Verhalten der Anlage sollte aber von allen einfachen elektrikern, . . . aus der Dokumentation nachvollziehbar sein und dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch entsprechendes einfaches Programmieren.



Deine Ansichten in allen Ehren, aber sie leider überholt. Heute kann und muss man mit der SPS Aufgaben erledigen, die vor 20 Jahren nicht denkbar waren.

Deshalb gilt auch in der SPS der Grundsatz: Für jede Aufgabe das entsprechende Werkzeug.

Ich programmiere Grundfunktionen in FUP, Schrittketten in S7-Graph und Datenverarbeitung / Berechnungen in SCL.

Ich könnte das meiste in FUP machen, ganz sicher ginge alles in AWL oder SCL. Aber glaub mir, dass würde kein Instandhalter warten wollen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Ich könnte das meiste in FUP machen, ganz sicher ginge alles in AWL oder SCL. Aber glaub mir, dass würde kein Instandhalter warten wollen
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Ich habe noch ein paar alte S5 Anlagen zu betreuen und du glaubst gar nicht was man alles tolles mit AWL machen kann

Ansonsten gebe ich dir, und Helmut im Beitrag vorher, vollkommen recht.


----------



## winnman (9 Februar 2011)

Ja da seid Ihr genau bei mir.

Die Grundaufgaben sollten einfach geprogt sein,

wenns um Datenaustausch, . . . geht, dann das entsprechend in einem gekapselten Hochsprachenbereich (der muss aber dann entsprechend kommentiert sein und auch entsprechend kommmentierte Schnittstellen haben) dann gibts ja auch keine Probleme.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> wenns um Datenaustausch, . . . geht, dann das entsprechend in einem gekapselten Hochsprachenbereich (der muss aber dann entsprechend kommentiert sein und auch entsprechend kommmentierte Schnittstellen haben) dann gibts ja auch keine Probleme.



muß man, wenn man weiß, dass es funktioniert, denn quellcode offenlegen?
habe letzte woche erst eine lib.exe und res.exe "installiert", von denen ich weiß, dass sie funktionieren ... was man wissen muß ist der aufbau der argumente und des steht in lib -? bzw res -? ... der code an sich bleibt meins PUNKT


----------



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein paar alte S5 Anlagen zu betreuen und du glaubst gar nicht was man alles tolles mit AWL machen kann



Ach ja waren das noch Zeiten mit B,LIR und TIR und dem guten alten USTACK.
Dignosepuffer mit 100Einträgen ist doch was für Warmduscher *ROFL*


----------



## winnman (9 Februar 2011)

Es geht nicht unbedingt darum das eigentliche Prog zu veröffentlichen, aber wenn man was Progt mus es entweder in einer allen Versädlichen Form geschrieben sein, oder es muss so abgekapselt sein und so ausführlich kommentiert sein dass alle eventualitäten auch für "Laien" ersichtlich sind.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Es geht nicht unbedingt darum das eigentliche Prog zu veröffentlichen, aber wenn man was Progt mus es entweder in einer allen Versädlichen Form geschrieben sein, oder es muss so abgekapselt sein und so ausführlich kommentiert sein dass alle eventualitäten auch für "Laien" ersichtlich sind.



versteh ich nicht, zumidest sehe ich da einen widerspruch in sich ... entweder ich lege offen oder ich führe es so aus, dass der laie alle eventualitäten abstecken kann, also lege es offen ... das fällt aber aus!


----------



## winnman (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo Blockmove,

 worauf ich hinauswill:

Das fertige Projekt sollen nicht nur ausgefuchste Programmierer analysieren können, sonden auch Leute von der Basis, die gerade anfangen mit dem Genzen.

Entweder einfach programmieren, oder ausreichend Kommentieren und endsprechend Kapseln.

Keiner Hat ein Problem, wenn beim FB im Kommentar genau beschreiben ist was der macht inkl aller IN, OUt, TRHU Paramerer was kommt wann aus einem Störmeldeausgang, . . .

aber wenn ein FC auftauch mit "15 Seiten" AWL, ohne Kommentar der dann heist "Übertragung nach XY" dann wirds heikel.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2011)

@winmann,
wozu verdammt, soll ich einen Anfänger einen Programmteil offen legen den 
ich in Hochsprache erstellt habe. Wenn ich diesen Weg gewählt habe geht es
nicht um einfaches "UND" oder "ODER", da wird bestimmt etwas drin stehen 
was er sowieso nicht verstehen wird. Unter Umständen fummelt er noch dran
rum und es wird gefährlich.


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...da wird bestimmt etwas drin stehen
> was er sowieso nicht verstehen wird. Unter Umständen fummelt er noch dran
> rum und es wird gefährlich.


Das kannst du auch in FUP, KOP oder AWL haben


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch in FUP, KOP oder AWL haben



das kannste auch in konventioneller klappertechnik haben!


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das kannste auch in konventioneller klappertechnik haben!


Das verstehen die Schichtelektriker aber


----------



## winnman (9 Februar 2011)

wennst es vernünftig kommentierst ist alles kein Problem.

kenn nur vieles anders, leider ein fc oder FB ohne kommentierung in dem aber viel entscheidendes geschieht.

wenn du dann Fehler suchst, dann bist du Stunden damit beschäftigt.
Kommst du Online nur mit GSM auf die Anlage und kannst daher auch live nur mit Zeitlupe schauen was passiert 8es gibt ja keine vernünftige Kemmentierung) dann wird das ganze unlustig.
Daher mein Apell, entweder einfach progen oder vernünftig kommentieren (und da scheitert das ganze meiner Erfahrung nach, leider)


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> wennst es vernünftig kommentierst ist alles kein Problem.
> 
> kenn nur vieles anders, leider ein fc oder FB ohne kommentierung in dem aber viel entscheidendes geschieht.
> 
> ...



dein weltbild is asbach!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2011)

für einfache Sachen nehme ich das hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=12927&d=1296216129

Das heißt bei uns Schlosser SPS und glaub bloß nicht
das ich ein Problemm damit habe das zu verbauen!


----------



## Chräshe (9 Februar 2011)

Das sieht sehr interessant aus. 

  Aber Helmut, wo sind da die Kommentare? *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr interessant aus.
> 
> Aber Helmut, wo sind da die Kommentare? *ROFL*


Das ist doch einfach geproggt, das braucht dann keine Kommentare


winnman schrieb:


> ...
> Daher mein Apell, entweder einfach progen oder vernünftig kommentieren ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr interessant aus.
> 
> Aber Helmut, wo sind da die Kommentare? *ROFL*



Stehen doch auf dem Antrieb, das kleine gelbe Schild.


----------



## Chräshe (9 Februar 2011)

Bei dem Baujahr wären gravierte Messingschildchen das mindeste…


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Februar 2011)

@Winman:
Ich denke, du solltest das so sehen :
Helmut (und vielleicht auch der Eine oder Andere sonst) will nicht das SPS-Programm in Zukunft mit Visual-Studio erstellen sondern lediglich den HMI-Teil davon. Da ich mich selbst ja auch mit solchen Dingen (leider aus Zeitgründen aber nur nebenbei) beschäftige denke ich die dahinter stehende Intension zu verstehen. Viele Dinge (gerade im Handling der Oberfläche), die in Flex nur mit einem riesen Aufwand machbar sind die sind für eine Entwicklungs-Umgebung wie z.B. VS (aber auch andere) überhaupt kein Thema. Ich denke, dass es bei Helmut in der hauptsache darum geht, dem Bediener schlußendlich ein VERNÜNFTIG handelbares System bereitstellen zu können. Bis dahin ist es allerdings bestimmt noch ein gutes Stück Weg - aber welchen Alternativen gibt es denn ? Warten bis Siemens irgendwann einmal (so in etwas in 25 Jahren) das auch kann, was andere Entwicklungssysteme schon seit 10 jahren können ? Sorry ... aber dann sind die meißten von uns hier schon gar nicht mehr aktiv am Start ...

Also erst mal Ruhig Blut ...

@Helmut:
Also denn - willkommen im Club ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> wennst es vernünftig kommentierst ist alles kein Problem.
> 
> kenn nur vieles anders, leider ein fc oder FB ohne kommentierung in dem aber viel entscheidendes geschieht.



Du kannst versichert sein, dass (inzwischen) viele Entwickler sehrwohl an die Instandhaltung denken.
Wenn ich dir eine Werkzeugverwaltung mit den schönsten Kommentaren aller Zeit gebe, dann hilft das nicht. Denn wenn darin ein Fehler ist, denke ich, du kannst diesen nicht finden.
Bei Helmut geht es um die Visu und warum willst du da! einen Fehler suchen? 
Wenn eine Anzeige nicht sofort auf rot schaltet wenn da etwas n.i.O ist?

Es ist Fakt, dass die Grenze zwischen PLC = steuern und Anzeige = HMI und Prozessüberwachung = PLS verwischen. Die Anforderungen an Flexibilität und Überwachung sind inzwischen so hoch, dass dies allein mit einer der Teile nicht zu erreichen ist.


bike


----------



## winnman (10 Februar 2011)

OK ich verstehe ja das Problem, hab auch schon vernünftige Programme gesehen.
Aber auch das genaue Gegenteil, elends langer Spagetticode, so gut wie keine Kommentare, unmenge Scripts in der Visu (natürlich auch ohne Kommentare).

Und bei so was werd ich dann wirklich sauer.

Wie oben schon beschrieben, wenn einzelne Teile sich so einfacher lösen lassen, warum nicht (dann aber eben Kommentiert und abgekapselt), dann lässt sich das ja schön nachverfolgen.

Bitte nicht immer alles auf die Goldwaage legen.
Ich schreib halt auch ein bisschen emotional.


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Bitte nicht immer alles auf die Goldwaage legen.
> Ich schreib halt auch ein bisschen emotional.


Ich habe ja nicht einmal Gold, wozu dann eine Waage?
Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen, denn ich habe lange Jahre eine Betriebswerkstatt geleitet und verstehe deine Probleme.
Das Schlimmst ist, wenn ein Stillstand ist und nach fünf Minuten gefragt wird, warum es so lange dauert.

bike


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich mach es noch mit vier fingern
> 
> den c#-progger erkennt man an der abgenutzten 7 und 0


Da musste ich doch ne Zeitlang drüber nachdenken warum man gerade diese beiden Tasten so oft benutzt
Bis mir aufgefallen ist das ich keine einzige Tastatur mir deutschem Layout habe:sm5:


----------



## Air-Wastl (15 April 2011)

Und Helmut,

hast du dich für etwas entschieden?
und wenn ja warum? Ich werd mich wohl mit
Delpi auseinandersetzen dürfen.. Bin mal gespannt
was das so geben wird. 

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2011)

Ich habe mich für VB endschieden, weil wir schon damit Arbeiten. 
Etwas dazu sagen kann ich noch nicht, da die Anmeldung erst letzte,
Woche raus ist. Ich bin selber gespannt


----------



## Air-Wastl (18 April 2011)

Und was für eine Art von Weiterbildung ist das?


----------

